# Does showing pregnancy



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

I was wondering whats the earliest you have had a doe start to get big in pregnancy?

Ive been told before that they will generally begin to show a week before dropping babies. This was true of our last litter. Now we have a doe who has only been with the buck a week and already has an obvious belly...is this normal? Theres no chance they were together earlier...Maybe I should get a pic for you to have a look at

It could just be general podge, but its very round and suspiciously preggy looking. Hmm


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Here are pics

First was taken a few days ago, a week after being put with the buck (doesnt look much I know, but its bigger up close and she was a slim girl) and the last was taken a few mins ago (9 days) Excuse her sleepy eyes, I woke her









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









The other doe isnt showing any changes as Id have expected for this early on
What do you recon? Do some just show this early? Our last doe looked like this at 2 weeks
Her nipples are also very prominent and they werent before
Ill try and get some better pics too
Thanks


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Another pic


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

hmm well ive never bred mice before (though Im hoping to by summer) but from what Ive read on previous posts, it could be possible that shes having a large litter which explains the large belly at such an early stage


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Dannii...well I just hope its not too big a litter
She now had an indisputable baby bump, and her friend is showing a little too...theyre due to pop in about 8 days


----------

